# new store opened on kingways



## bonsai dave

I was there yesterday. It was not bad . Had alot of nice fish .

http://vancouver.kijiji.ca/c-pets-o...ntasy-Aqutic-Grand-opening-W0QQAdIdZ199317015


----------



## Nicklfire

get his name and email for me the next time your there, see if i can get him to send us some photos


----------



## L!$A

Nice.. thanks for the info!


----------



## Adz1

will have to have a look see.
is that down around commercial dr?


----------



## kbuntu

bonsai dave said:


> I was there yesterday. It was not bad . Had alot of nice fish .
> 
> http://vancouver.kijiji.ca/c-pets-o...ntasy-Aqutic-Grand-opening-W0QQAdIdZ199317015


Awesome, another store to check out. Did you see any africans ?


----------



## bonsai dave

kbuntu said:


> Awesome, another store to check out. Did you see any africans ?


I only saw 2 tanks so far ..


----------



## L!$A

Any puffers?


----------



## Victor

judging by the address, it seems like it's close to north american pet store and church's chicken


----------



## Nicklfire

here is what it used to be, a aquatic a movie store lol
W & L ?


----------



## beN

hmmm, i will have to check it out.
and yes please let us know if there is any PUFFFFFEEERRRS??


----------



## pieces71

Fantastic in deed,I better check it out....


----------



## Edarion

O yes. they're interesting. been there for awhile i think. Or i may be thinking of somewhere else


----------



## Crazy_NDN

nice!.. not to far from me


----------



## Pamela

It's near Slocan on the north side of Kingsway. They had lots of Discus, some Africans (I don't know what kind), Figure 8 Puffers (I think), Flowerhorns, some big fancy Goldfish, a bunch of Saltwater fish, some 5"+ Datnoids (some have injuries from fighting), a FRT, and other misc fish. The guy who runs the store was very nice. He said that he gets most of his fish from a supplier in Singapore.


----------



## rsxed

same owner as Aqua Exotic's. That's his another shop i believe.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Pamela beat me to it, yah they are figure 8's. There were a few dead fish in the tanks that I seen. Very small store but the guy was very friendly and nice.


----------



## plantedinvertz

I gotta go check it out this weekend.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Here is the info on the new store on Kingsway.

Aquaexotictrading 
Licence Transhipper of Fresh Water Aquarium Fish 
Tai Nguyen 
Shop: 604-568-9917
Cell: 778-316-2614
[email protected]

Candy


----------



## Chappy

"over 500 discus in stock" ???????????

Two words - road trip!! Albeit a short one


----------



## simont

yeah i was just there. they certainly do have a lot of discus... they have a fly river turtle for 550... they have i think it was 5 ntts around 6" for 175 each but they are really beat up... ummm what else was there.. they have clown loaches around 5-6" for 85 each..


----------



## Victor

what's with the string of LFS down kingsway now =D

i gotta go check it out tomorrow


----------



## snow

Another fish store. That's good. I want to check out this fly river turtle.


----------



## bonsai dave

snow said:


> Another fish store. That's good. I want to check out this fly river turtle.


The turtle is very small..


----------



## simont

bonsai dave said:


> The turtle is very small..


yes it is very small.. for 550.. iono if its worth it...


----------



## Sargasso

Is this the spot with the lemur? 

I went there for the first time about a year ago, so he's been in business for a while. It's just around the corner from me, I picked up some food from there three or four weeks ago. He's got a good selection, seems like a really nice guy. Only problem is that he always leaves the open sign on, so I'm constantly disappointed when I come home from a grocery run and think that I can pop in to check things out on the way home


----------



## simont

Sargasso said:


> Is this the spot with the lemur?
> 
> I went there for the first time about a year ago, so he's been in business for a while. It's just around the corner from me, I picked up some food from there three or four weeks ago. He's got a good selection, seems like a really nice guy. Only problem is that he always leaves the open sign on, so I'm constantly disappointed when I come home from a grocery run and think that I can pop in to check things out on the way home


no its different, its on kingsway and slocan, opposite side of the churchs chicken so yeah... its in the little store fronts on top of the apts/condos, so 1 blocks away from north american pets.


----------



## simont

oh i talked to him too, he owner told me that he just opened up on the 16th of april and he has already ordered some XB and Super Reds in... also some RTGs around 30 to be precise.. thats what he had told me.. and next week he has some community fish coming in.


----------



## snow

simont said:


> yes it is very small.. for 550.. iono if its worth it...


Yes, that is way to much for a little one. I still want to check this place out though. Besides the over priced turtle how are the rest of their fish priced, fair? Good? or bad?


----------



## Sargasso

Cool, I'll have to do the circuit after work tomorrow!


----------



## cowvin

u sell any shrimps or crystal shrimp??


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

I didn't see any shrimp there but they do have white lobsters.


----------



## darb

The guy from Aqua Exotic jumped ship and is now there.

There are GSPs which are mislabeled as F8s, a community tank of cichlids, flowerhorns, discus and the beginning of a SW selection, more but that is all that I can remember.

Limited selection of hard goods, looks like they are going to focus on livestock.


----------



## Victor

^ is it worth the visit?


----------



## darb

maybe wait until you are in the hood, unless you have seen something mentioned that you are looking for.

they are getting more stock in still.


----------



## Death's Sting

> Marine fish ,Coral and tropical fresh water fish *over 500 discus in stock *and large selection of discus price starting from 29.99.


sounds like a good store to look for discus!! how convenient for me, good timing!


----------



## bonsai dave

Victor said:


> ^ is it worth the visit?


 Yes worth the look but i found the fish a little over priced and the quality of the discus not that great for the prices they were asking for them.


----------



## mysticalnet

cool! new shop to check out!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

darb said:


> There are GSPs which are mislabeled as F8s.


Good thing you said that he told me they only grow to be about 3 inches long, that would have been a mistake and a half. Hmmm now I wonder how reliable they are.


----------



## seanyuki

Hi Dave......are those discus nice....?....what strains?.....may go there today to have a look


----------



## target

Yeah, I think I will have to go and take a look as well. Always fun checking out a new store


----------



## seanyuki

Hi daniel....

Wow.....500 discus there must have at least 10% nice ones lol



target said:


> Yeah, I think I will have to go and take a look as well. Always fun checking out a new store


----------



## target

Hey Francis, my thinking as well.


----------



## bonsai dave

seanyuki said:


> Hi Dave......are those discus nice....?....what strains?.....may go there today to have a look


Hey francis. No not really imo. They have the usual strains and to get a good deal on the nice ones you need to buy 6 or more. It's Worth a look. They have alot of 2 to 3 in discus but only a handful are going to be nice discus when they grow up..


----------



## April

well..i better go check out the competition. lol. transhippers get from fishfarms..and fishfarms get discus sold to them from breeders who dont send to resellers.


----------



## CRS Fan

I went there today and I was not really impressed. There were 3 Asian fellows smoking in the store (owners i think) and it took them over 15 minutes to even say good day or anything to me. They did have ALOT of discus though.

Stuart


----------



## eternity302

CRS Fan said:


> I went there today and I was not really impressed. There were 3 Asian fellows smoking in the store (owners i think) and it took them over 15 minutes to even say good day or anything to me. They did have ALOT of discus though.
> 
> Stuart


I am a smoker myself.. but that is absolutely displeasing to hear! I won't even bother going to check it out now..! I'm not a fan of anyone who doesn't know how to respect others!


----------



## crazy72

Actually I'll be the devil's advocate here, although I dislike smoking in public places as much as anyone else. 

I was there this afternoon. I essentially agree with the comments above about the stock, but the 2 guys in there were very nice and helpful. Way better customer service IMO than my dreaded places of all times: Fraser and King Ed (free food to anyone who sees me there ever again - fish food, that is ).


----------



## eternity302

crazy72 said:


> Actually I'll be the devil's advocate here, although I dislike smoking in public places as much as anyone else.
> 
> I was there this afternoon. I essentially agree with the comments above about the stock, but the 2 guys in there were very nice and helpful. Way better customer service IMO than my dreaded places of all times: Fraser and King Ed (free food to anyone who sees me there ever again - fish food, that is ).


I hate you! Now i might go there! LOL!!


----------



## crazy72

eternity302 said:


> I hate you! Now i might go there! LOL!!


Ha ha... Well I live in the hood so it was easy for me...


----------



## eternity302

crazy72 said:


> Ha ha... Well I live in the hood so it was easy for me...


 does not change the fact that i hate you now! LOL! dammm i wanna go there?

Any good rainbows? apistos?


----------



## crazy72

eternity302 said:


> does not change the fact that i hate you now! LOL! dammm i wanna go there?
> 
> Any good rainbows? apistos?


Didn't see any rainbows or apistos, no. Mostly discuss, some beautiful flowerhorns, some African cichlids...


----------



## eternity302

=( no point for me to go! thanks!! gimme updates though~


----------



## simont

snow said:


> Yes, that is way to much for a little one. I still want to check this place out though. Besides the over priced turtle how are the rest of their fish priced, fair? Good? or bad?


the prices are okay, i think its kinda expensive for some of the fishes but yeah.. i've seen places/bca members with the same kinda fish for a way better price.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

This guy seems to get common discus, @ his other place I was there when he got his last shippment.
There was probaby 500 ish too.

If it's the same guy from Aqua Exotics he's a really nice guy.
A little shy @ first but opens up after a few visits.
I have a feeling his business partner doesn't speak english.

Last time I was @ his other store there was a bunch of young guys & girls in there running the place.I figured he sold it to them.

Probably in their mid 20's, the girls were quite cute too.
Very friend bunch, the dude was scared to bag a aro tho, & tried to get the girls to do it.
After jumping off the ladder a few times he managed to bag the aro.


I noticed this place the other day but figured it was the same place that was there before.
I'm going to check it out.


----------



## AWW

some one nudge him bca way, see if he can become a sponsor


----------



## `GhostDogg´

He used to be a sponsor up until this year.
I'm sure if a few of us members keep telling him, he might just "take the bait".


----------



## Digger

*new shop*

prices are expensive if you want stunted and ugly shape discus...there might be only two that i would look at...other fishes are pricey..the marine section are ok for what you get...


----------



## `GhostDogg´

That's true, i only seen 2 out of the last shipment that look ok to buy & I'm not even a discus guy.
Most looked beat up or had some sort of deformities.
After seeing Aprils in person & the rest of the other discus keepers pix, these are no where near the same quality.
I never seen the new batch but I'll believe a discus keeper.

He usually has quite a few FH's, had a few Kirrin parrots b4 too.
I usually went in to buy meds or food/dry/frozen for pretty good prices.

I just like to go to see the aro,turtle,& the lemur.
I thought that was odd to see a lemur kept as a pet.
I should see how his new FH's are, while they were always out of my price range, he always had a few worthy of the price tag.
There was a golden trimac(labled although it could've been a midas, I thought midas.) there b4 that I had my eye on, but the price was a little too high.
I went in to get meds & the other owner sold it for quite a bit cheaper. 
I literally missed it by a few minutes.


----------



## Sargasso

That lemur has the run of the place right now! 

Last time I was in there, the guy told me that they let the lemur out at night, and that he doesn't mess with things too much. I have half a mind to go there and check to see what it's up to.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

I can't believe no one has ever tried to break in just to sell the lemur.
The would be a kick ass pet to have.
Imagine bringing that thing to the park on leash?

Mos def one of the main reasons why I keep going to that place before.
Now that he's closer I can just walk up there.
If anyone needs updates I can swing by.


----------



## lo sai

I stopped by today and they seem to have alot of live stock. all their tanks were full of fish (which is always good)
Alot of quality flowerhorns.

Prices are kinda high but just mention "Derek" sent you and they will give you some sort of discount


----------



## Buffer

Went to visit their store. Discus were OK but an impressive line up of African peacock cichlids!!


----------



## cyber_ecco

They are getting more stock now. More new tanks set up in the middle of the store. Ty and Mike are nice guys though...great to chat with them everytime I go in. Starting to get more saltwater fish too. Also got 2 or 3 small young fly river turtles. Pretty cool...


----------



## eternity302

Know the priceing on the FRT's?


----------



## cyber_ecco

Not sure...but I will find out tomorrow as I will be stopping by there.


----------



## Digger

eternity302 said:


> Know the priceing on the FRT's?


they're [email protected]


----------



## VinnyD

went there to check the store out today..pretty neat..lotsa flowerhorns...and a bunch of marine fishes too...seem lime they are gonna stock the place up a bit more as time goes


----------



## jamez&becca

what is the name of the store and address


----------



## catgoldfish

jamez&becca said:


> what is the name of the store and address


Check the very first post from Bonsai Dave. Click on the link the address and info are there. They have a sale on right now on Discus fish not sure about the others.


----------



## VinnyD

It's Fantasy Aquatic 2495 kingsway in vancouver near slocan. 
www.fantasyaquatic.com


----------



## jm.

Website says they have ST's but I'm sure their either NTT or IT, just wondering if anyone happens to pop by there if they could check out what they are, size, and price if you could?


----------

